What are the good-to-read academic blogs on any topic? - notomorrow
======
Mihalis
Import AI: [https://jack-clark.net/](https://jack-clark.net/)

Less Wrong: [https://www.lesswrong.com/](https://www.lesswrong.com/)

The Azimuth Project:
[http://www.azimuthproject.org/](http://www.azimuthproject.org/)

